# worlds fastest gto



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

anybody check out the mag rack this month? I think it is in High Tech performance or something like that but it has the "worlds fatest 2004 GTO" in it! List all the mods and problems with wheel hop, subframe connectors, and rear end explosions,,,It was the GTO built by BMR by the way,,,,pick it up,,good reading arty:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

This one?

http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTObuildup.htm


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that a GTO with a STS turbo beat their time by a tenth!?


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

that's it,,the one inthe mag seemed funnier,,,no mention of the sts kit being faster


----------



## Fawkes (May 3, 2005)

I know you didn't mean faster than Arnie's Goat.  I know you were talking the new GTO's, but had to throw this in there.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

If I am correct, the BMR car ran a 10.23, and I have a video here somewhere of a black GTO that ran a 10.22, if I can find it I will upload it so ya'll can see.
Hey, a tenth is a tenth! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I found it, she isn't turbo'd but she's faster!!!!!
http://www.vyssute.com/photo/albums/userpics/10001/10.22.MPG
this is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------

